# Mixed Feelings: Ruger LCP or Bersa .380 for CC....



## jfrink2

Hi Forum,

Which would you buy? How would you carry? See pics below!!!

The new Ruger LCP or the Bersa .380.

I need your thoughts on this one. I'm looking for a weapon that would be comfortable to carry daily. I like the idea of the Ruger LCP in a wallet/pocket holster, but how comfortable is it to sit on your weapon for approx. 8hrs per day (I have a desk job)?

I like the way the Bersa .380 shoots but it doesn't look like I'd be able to carry this in a wallet/pocket holster. Probably would carry this one in a SmartCarry/BellyBand holster or an IWB.

What do you guys think?


----------



## Mike Barham

LCP in front pocket. For a gun the size of the Bersa, you can carry a 9mm or a .40.


----------



## JeffWard

I can't vote P-3AT?

Okay... Ruger

PS... I sit on mmy P-3AT all day... It only bugs me in car rides over an hour... and I can't draw from my pocket sitting anyway, so it goes in the console.


----------



## jfrink2

Mike Barham said:


> LCP in front pocket. For a gun the size of the Bersa, you can carry a 9mm or a .40.


Yeah, I might end up with both the LCP .380 for pocket carry and a 9mm compact/sub-compact for IWB carry pretty soon.

What's a comfortable compact/sub-compact 9mm to consider for CC that I might be able to find for $300 or less?

Taurus PT111?
Bersa Thunder 9mm? 
Kel-Tec PF9? 
Glock 26? (A bit bulky but could I find one in the $300 price range, used?)

I really like the Kahr PM9 but it's way out of my price range at the moment. I really like the single stack, slim design of the PM9 compared to some other sub-compact 9mm.


----------



## Mike Barham

You will probably never find a Glock 26 under $300.

I just picked up a KelTec PF9 for just under $300. I've only tested it a very limited amount, but so far it's been 100% reliable with ball, Winchester JHP, and a few Golden Sabers. It's a lot more comfortable to shoot than the P3AT, and very flat and easy to conceal compared to the Glock.


----------



## BeefyBeefo

Mike Barham said:


> LCP in front pocket. For a gun the size of the Bersa, you can carry a 9mm or a .40.


+1

As far as the 9mm, save another $100 and you can buy an XD9SC. Save another $150-$200 and you can buy a Glock 26 or other options are available as well. I say buy the .380 for pocket carry and pick your 9mm after you've saved up some more cash 

-Jeff-


----------



## jfrink2

That's probably what I'll do BeefyBeefo. If I had a couple grand laying around I could build my collection a little bit, but I guess it'll have to come over time.


----------



## mactex

If you are looking for deep cover, then go with the LCP as it can be easily carried in pocket. I carry both the BT380 and 380cc sometimes and don't have any problems with them as IWB guns, but neither would work as a pocket gun for me. They both have too many sharp edges to catch on material during the draw. If I had the option of IWB, I would lean towards other guns. For instance, I am currently carrying a Glock G32 IWB without any issue. Based on your body size/shap this may or many not work for you.

In terms of all day comfort look for a high quality holster that has leather between your skin and the gun. Something like the Crossbreed holsters are quite comfortable and all day use has never been a problem for me. Just a few cents worth of advice.:mrgreen:


----------



## mike#9

I love my LCP. I carry it at 1 o'clock and 4-5 o'clock sometimes. When it is not on duty which is about 30% of the time......I am carrying my Kahr E9 9mm. I carry it 70% of the time or more....and I carry it behind my right hip, about at 4-5 o'clock. I highly recommend the LCP, and I really highly recommend the Kahr piece. It is a little heavier than the P or the PM series....but I actually like the added weight. It is well balanced, and recoil is less than the LCP. I guess that is what you can expect from an all metal frame.

Just my $.02


----------



## up2orbit

LCP in front pocket. Practically invisible.


----------



## gtriever

Between the two, LCP or the even more inexpensive P3AT. BTW, that wallet holster is excellent.


----------



## dondavis3

I carry the Ruger LCP all the time.

It is a great size & weight.

I carry it in my front pocket in a DeSantis holster.










:smt1099


----------



## twodogs

I think Mike put it best in his first post here. I would by a PF9 before the bersa. I have an LCP. I was lucky enough to pick it up a few weeks ago for $265 + tax on gunbroker. I think you can expect to pay about $285 normally. If you are thinking about a look at the total package - size, reliability, fit/finish, cost - it is tough to beat. Super light as far as carry. More accurate than I thought it would be too!


----------



## nUgZ

LCP...in fact I think that'll be my next purchase.


----------



## algore is a fatwoman

Do not under any circumstances consider buying a bersa. Go splash cold water on your face for considering bersa.


----------



## bloomersgun

Do not listen to that last post. Bersa's are great guns that do not cost to much. The Bersa Thunder 9mm Ultra Compact is one of the best shooting guns ive ever shot right out of the box.They hold 13+1 with a double stack magazine. Lots of safety features with thumb safety and decocker. No break in period for these. The .380's do have a break in period of anywhere from 0 to 300 shots. Once its loose though a great carry gun. The .380's hold anywhere from 7+1 to 15+1 . If you want anymore info check out bersatalk dot com. Great forum with tons of info on the bersa's.

My Bersa Thunder 9UC Duotone and my Firestorm .22.


----------



## Mdnitedrftr

For concealibilty, the LCP wins hands down. It disappears in my front pocket. I carry it almost exclusively during the summer.


----------



## crinko

ruger LCP with the keltec P3AT belt clip attached carried in my front right pocket :smt023


----------



## Growler67

I did not vote nor have I test driven the Bersa. However, I recently had an opportunity to test drive an LCP. I had my P232 for a side-by-side as well. I can only say that if anyone is considering a small carry weapon........TEST FIRE IT IF AT ALL POSSIBLE BEFORE YOU PURCHASE ONE. Much more so than in ANY other handgun. THe LCP, for me, did NOT leave me with ANY feeling of confidence.

Let me explain. I am an advocate of getting your hands on as many from different manufacturers (and calibers if you have no baseline knowledge) before you actually decide on a purchase. I don't buy hype. I also advocate the perspective that fit and feel are VERY important when one is deciding, let your hands be the judge. If it fits and feels comfortable, it'll likely shoot more naturally than ANY training can compensate for.

That being said, My hands are on the large side. Keeping that in mind, there is very little to actually get a good purchase on while handling the LCP. When firing, it feels like even less. The recoil is very managable and not very "snappy" for a .380. Seriously. However, the design would not be a very good choice for those with large hands as I felt it was going to flip out of my hands every time it went off. I have been shooting handguns for 20+ years and have a fair idea about what I am doing. Something like a Hogue slip on MAY improve the grip surface for better purchase, but at this point I cannot make this a recommendation for people with large hands. My coworker, who owns the LCP I shot, on the other hand has small hands. It fit like a charm for him and serves the purpose he intends it for when he is looking to carry something smaller than his XD9SC. I works for him.

I have nothing against the LCP in design or functionality. It's smooth and without appendages to get hung up on when drawing from anywhere. Kinda stiff and long on the DA trigger pull is about the only real downside, but proper training and range time would mitigate this for anyone intent on this handgun (as it would for any). It's a neat, compact package that serves a specific purpose.

Again, get it in your hands before you decide to purchase and if at all possible, test drive it. BTW, He really likes my P232, but weight is sometimes a consideration for him and the LCP clearly has the advantage in that department by comparison.


----------

